# Is there any term like VBA Derivative or something else?



## aligahk06 (Mar 24, 2010)

Dear All,

Is there any term like VBA Derivative or something else?
Please help?

Rgds,
Aligahk06


----------



## Trevor G (Mar 26, 2010)

Have a look at this link to see if it can help you.

http://mechanical-design-handbook.blogspot.com/2009/05/numerical-methods-first-derivative.html


----------

